
For Her Head Cold, Insurer Coughed Up $25,865 - koolba
https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2019/12/23/787403509/for-her-head-cold-insurer-coughed-up-25-865
======
boublepop
This had nothing to do with the patient, it’s plain old insurance fraud
committed by the physician and his buddies in the out-of-network company in
the same building. Which is why they where so eager to get the bill payed and
cover the patient, so no-one would pay too much attention. And why not? They
end up paying around 2k to the patient but steal 25k from the insurance
company. Considering how badly they carried this out it might be their first
fraud attempt, but I wouldn’t be surprised if they done it a dozen times
before.

